# Spraying ceiling grid



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm putting up 2000 sq ft of ceiling grid next week and the customer asked about painting it black. Something new for me. Thinking I'll put the grid up and then before insulation and tile I'll spray the grid. What tip would be best to do this and not waste a ton of paint since the grid is only an inch wide. Anything special for prep? I was thinking just a wash with some TSP or something. Or should I scuff it with a 3M pad first? What Sherwin Williams paints would be best for this? Like I said this is a new one for me and looking for some advice. Thanks


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

You can buy them in black.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I wouldn't bust out my sprayer for painting just the grid...If I had to paint instead of just installing black I would rattle can it.. keep the tip 8"-10" away and move fast enough that you don't get get any runs. 

Second thought...just talk HO out of it... looks dated


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

i agree if I paint it I just roll it. But if I'm installing new why the hell would I buy white then paint it black, not much common sense in that.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

High School remodel job I am working on specs for has about 12k sq feet of hallway that will call for the grid to be repainted.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

That's different than painting new grid


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Material is already on site and customer asked about changing it to black. Instead of returning it and ordering black I thought painting it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Ended up spraying this yesterday and it turned out great. Installed the grid and then taped off all the walls and went to town. I cleaned and degreased the grid and did a light scuff, was quick and easy to do on stilts. Then from the floor using an extension and a new 211 tip sprayed the whole thing. It's for a commercial store and looks good with the new white tiles and goes good with the different colors on the walls.

I know black grid would have been the easiest but this was an after thought that popped up from the customer and on a tight schedule so no time to return the white grid and order black, not stocked around here. Customer paid extra for it so I gave the customer what they wanted. Thanks for the advice.


----------

